# Can you wild camp on the Isle of Wight?



## airstream

Hi.
We fancy a look around the Isle of Wight first week in March - as this will be our first visit we do not want to be stuck on a site (thats if any are open?)
Just fancy wandering around stop over where we finish the day and move on next morning etc
So can this be done?

Also which is the best/cheapest ferry - van 6mtr x 2.8mtr high

Thanks Ray


----------



## mikebeaches

Don't know if you are a member of Brit Stops, but there are a couple of locations on the island available.


----------



## carol

I know CCC have holiday site from about June - Aug around £5 night. Bembridge area

Carol


----------



## rayc

airstream said:


> Hi.
> 
> Also which is the best/cheapest ferry - van 6mtr x 2.8mtr high
> 
> Thanks Ray


I don't know if it is the cheapest but my preference is for Lymington to Yarmouth on Wight Link.
I did a couple of trials on the web site and got prices of £48 each leg for vehicle plus 2 i.e. £96 return so cheap it aint.

http://www.wightlink.co.uk/?gclid=CN2Bv8idsK4CFSMLtAodCy9RSQ


----------



## Skar

I made a Google Map last year when I was planning to visit, info from various scources and checked with Google earth, but I haven't used any myself.

Isle of Wight


----------



## barryd

airstream said:


> Hi.
> We fancy a look around the Isle of Wight first week in March - as this will be our first visit we do not want to be stuck on a site (thats if any are open?)
> Just fancy wandering around stop over where we finish the day and move on next morning etc
> So can this be done?
> 
> Also which is the best/cheapest ferry - van 6mtr x 2.8mtr high
> 
> Thanks Ray


I know what you mean about campsites. Not our thing either. However when we went there three Christmas's ago I was advised that wild spots were thin on the ground and in the end booked on the Waverly campsite at East Cowes. They did a special deal through Red Funnel and it worked out £134 for 7 nights including the ferry. When I enquired directly with the ferry how much "just" the ferry was it was £130! As we had a base with hookup and water on pitch I went for it. It was ok. Site was quiet, nothing special and we just used it as a base and toured on the bike or when it was too cold in the van.

I dont remember seeing a lot of wilding spots but that doesnt mean they wont be some.


----------



## alphadee

Good Morning,

We live on the Island and wild camping is not that easy.

Spots we have used: 

Fort Victoria west of Yarmouth - has toilets and the ranger has never said we should not be there.

Car Parks along the military road - south side of the Island.

Culver Down - near Bembridge.

There are also some very nice CL's and CS's on the Island. PM if you do not have details.

Check Wightlink for the "dream ticket". This means travelling at unsocial hours and is for vans approx. 6 metres - our previous van was a bit longer but we never had a problem.

The Island is lovely but not ever so MH friendly.


----------



## locovan

alphadee said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> We live on the Island and wild camping is not that easy.
> 
> Spots we have used:
> 
> Fort Victoria west of Yarmouth - has toilets and the ranger has never said we should not be there.
> 
> Car Parks along the military road - south side of the Island.
> 
> Culver Down - near Bembridge.
> 
> There are also some very nice CL's and CS's on the Island. PM if you do not have details.
> 
> Check Wightlink for the "dream ticket". This means travelling at unsocial hours and is for vans approx. 6 metres - our previous van was a bit longer but we never had a problem.
> 
> The Island is lovely but not ever so MH friendly.


What about if you parked at the Gurnard end of Cowes Seafront ? 
We have parked up in the Yarmouth car Park and got away with it but the thing is to move around and dont park up for the whole holiday in the same place.


----------



## SpeedyDux

What Barryd said. The Red Funnel package offer makes buying a ferry ticket and then wild camping look expensive.

I recommend you try the Whitefield Forest Touring Park campsite which is one of the choices of the Red Funnel deal. We loved it and intend to go there again. Great location as a base for visiting the attractions and sights on the East side of the IoW.

SD


----------

